# H: Tau battle/Broadside suits W: Tau other 40K



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

I have:

5 x Crisis XV8 Suits (primed white)
2 x Broadside suits XV88 (primed white)
Commander Farsight * ~ Farsight's shield and Sword but has standard commander head modded to be unique.

What I want:
Mostly Tau:
Tau Fire Warriors
Tau Devilfishs'
Pathfinders
Hammerhead
Vespids
Tau bits

But would be interested in any other 40K armys. 











Hope to hear from some of you!


----------



## justindth (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey there,

I'm interested in all 6 of the models you have. I can pay you $ through paypal. If you are interested in any of the new Dark Eldar models I have the following for trade...

10 Warriors (assembled, unpainted)
10 Scourges (assembled, unpainted)
6 Reavers (3 assembled and unpainted. 3 assembled base coated black)
1 Razorwing Jetfighter (assembled, unpainted)

Email me at [email protected] and maybe we can work something out.


----------



## mjobrien10 (Mar 6, 2008)

what other stuff do you want, I have some tyranids, demons, space marine, CSM, and fantasy stuff.


----------

